# After Work Special.



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2015)

My Buddy Tom seen a spot worth Checking out because of some shards left behind by the Construction crew. SO, After work we figured we'd poke around. Tom thought he felt a good spot with his Probe, I didn't feel much & wasn't expecting much. BUT, We did strart finding some Broken Blob Top Beers & other Interesting shards so kept digging. At first found about 6-7 bottles that were Slicks. Then I see a huge Jug Top. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2015)

Probably Dug over 10 big Jugs or Crocks similar to this one but every time they been busted up & broken in at least 10 or more pieces. This one was coming out whole & complete for once. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2015)

Even though it looked whole, It took me a minute to realize the little nubbies on top & side was from the handle missing. We left prematurely before we could find the handle. Maybe on a return trip? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2015)

Pic of Jug Fresh out of Hole & then Cleaned up. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 8, 2015)

So very, very nice.


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 8, 2015)

That's blue is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2015)

That thing is super.  Hope you can find the handle.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 8, 2015)

Here are some more dig pictures. I was nice to scout out a spot and find something. Our first 2 outings this spring have been duds. There is still a larger ashy area to dig so I hope our luck holds up. This seems to be like a trash area that was like right out the back door of the old house. The privys must be there also. Tom


----------



## kor (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## adshepard (Apr 8, 2015)

That is a beautiful jug, handle or not.  Best of luck returning and finding the handle. Alan


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 8, 2015)

Agreed. The jug is a great piece Leon, even with the handle missing. Hope you can find it but your chances are very slim. Thanks for the photos as well


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2015)

Some of the other Finds. Malvina from Toledo, Some Blob Beers & others. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2015)

Neoferrum ? Anybody familiar with this bottle? LEON.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 8, 2015)

Neoferrum? New iron? Anyways, that jug, handle or no, is beautiful!


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 9, 2015)

We went back to our After work Special and continued digging. The trash area wasn't as large as I thought. we did fin a GEM jar, a cracked PH KLing blob qt a couple 1858 mason jars and a few slicks, but it was kind of disappointing. Did not find the handle to the jug yet. We probed for some privys toward the back, but did not find any yet, there is gravel in some area's. The trash layer seems to go much deeper as we go further back, next week we will try and go back, we will have to move a truckload of dirt to get down to the next layer. Tom


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is the found stuff, did not clean them up yet. Tom


----------



## kor (Apr 9, 2015)

Love that Toledo lotion bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2015)

kor said:
			
		

> Love that Toledo lotion bottle!



 Do you want it? It may be for sale or trade but I have no idea what it's worth? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 9, 2015)

Not really familiar with Neoferrum but it is an iron supplement.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 10, 2015)

you are the kings of Detroit . like I said the town is built on fill , I bet any place around if you dig deep enough you'll find something. sunrunner.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 10, 2015)

Detroit has lots of clay, plus everything has been bulldozed making many of the area's so you can not probe thru it. Tom


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice looking jug, so cool if you can locate the handle.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2015)

In a return visit the next day we did not find the handle. But that task was made very difficult after the original hole was more then half way re filled. We ended up digging a big hole next to the filled in hole. In the back corner of the new hole I looked in the area the handle could of been but did not find it. I (we) did find this stuff though.  The GEM. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2015)

And P.H. Kling Bolb Top Beer with crack in bottom. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2015)

And some Berma Balm? Anybody familiar with this? Tom got a Mason jar with funky cool looking purplish bluish irredecent colors & Maltese cross & 1858 Patent #. I know common, probably dug 50 of these but I liked this one. Tom kept some other goodies but can't remember what they were? Maybe he'll post a picture of his stuff? LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 11, 2015)

Neat finds, man.


----------



## GEEMAN (Apr 11, 2015)

Burma Shave was started in 1925 so maybe the Berma Balm is a shaving related knockoff of a Burma Shave product ? Maybe an after shave lotion ? You guys find the coolest stuff Leon and I really like reading about your digs.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 11, 2015)

i like the PH Kling, the embossing is great. Sorry you couldn't find the missing handle.


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

keep me in mind for toledo stuff


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, I've seen lots of double posts but I think that was a new record at 6. [][]


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 15, 2015)

Late post, Sweet jug LEONGAC


----------

